# foil kits



## captmayhem (Mar 28, 2013)

After the amazing come back and the availability of the foil kits for the dinghies.
Can anyone tell me when the foil kit will be available for my Oday 23, "cus" lord knows it would add a whole new lease of life to her,lol


----------



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

We're getting a set from Amazon next week for our J/36. We had to order the bigger ones and expect to cut them down about a foot, since the smaller ones that would work well for your O'Day 23 wouldn't go down deep enough to lift our keel out of the water. Our plan is to 'glass centerboard trunks on the outside of the hull. We won't have to worry much about fairing the trunks into the hull since the boards will raise the hull out of the water anyway. That way we won't cut into the cabin space or joinery below, and we can use the cabintop mounted halyard winches to control the boards. , Keeping the boom from hitting the raised boards may be a bit tricky, but the added speed should be worth it. Judging from the AC cats, they were always sailing close-hauled, so perhaps the boom won't interfere with the boards too much after all. Of course we're modifying the rudder so that there's still some of it in the water when we're foiling too. We're hoping to get to work after we have the boat hauled next month and surprise our fleet in the Spring. The PHRF committee hasn't said what the foiling boards will do to our rating, but they've always been fair to us before.


----------



## captmayhem (Mar 28, 2013)

I'd not mess with the rudder, they work the same way on aircraft as they do on boats


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

I'm going to nail a couple to the keel of my H40. I just KNOW I can get up and get some downwind in 80 knots with the assym flying.


----------



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

captmayhem said:


> I'd not mess with the rudder, they work the same way on aircraft as they do on boats


With the foils lifting us up so high, we will need to extend the rudder down in order for it to still be in the water and be able to steer with it.


----------



## overbored (Oct 8, 2010)

paulk said:


> We're getting a set from Amazon next week for our J/36. We had to order the bigger ones and expect to cut them down about a foot, since the smaller ones that would work well for your O'Day 23 wouldn't go down deep enough to lift our keel out of the water. Our plan is to 'glass centerboard trunks on the outside of the hull. We won't have to worry much about fairing the trunks into the hull since the boards will raise the hull out of the water anyway. That way we won't cut into the cabin space or joinery below, and we can use the cabintop mounted halyard winches to control the boards. , Keeping the boom from hitting the raised boards may be a bit tricky, but the added speed should be worth it. Judging from the AC cats, they were always sailing close-hauled, so perhaps the boom won't interfere with the boards too much after all. Of course we're modifying the rudder so that there's still some of it in the water when we're foiling too. We're hoping to get to work after we have the boat hauled next month and surprise our fleet in the Spring. The PHRF committee hasn't said what the foiling boards will do to our rating, but they've always been fair to us before.


they only have 4 left will that be enough for a J-36. I guess it will with enough wind pressure
Amazon.com: Hydrofoil: Sports & [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/31O8k8%[email protected]@[email protected]@31O8k8%2BjKeL


----------



## SHNOOL (Jun 7, 2007)

overbored said:


> they only have 4 left will that be enough for a J-36. I guess it will with enough wind pressure


Here I can fix that... here's a wing the right size.... for the J










Oh and you'd be better off strapping JATO rockets to your Oday 23. You know like this VW supercar:


----------

